

Android Port of LÖVE, the awesome 2D game engine - stickac
https://bitbucket.org/MartinFelis/love-android-sdl2

======
stickac
some notes: [http://stick.gk2.sk/2014/01/love2d-on-
android/](http://stick.gk2.sk/2014/01/love2d-on-android/)

